# Randy Jackson of American Idol



## Joshua B (Feb 19, 2004)

I sent this to a few co-workers and thought you might get a kick out of it too. Yes, I was and still am a Journey fan.

--

A little comic relief

Here is current American idol judge Randy Jackson back when he was in Journey.

http://www.journey-tribute.com/journey/resources/tour/ror/
http://www.journey-tribute.com/journey/resources/tour/ror/index_jackson_baird.html


----------



## severine (Feb 19, 2004)

I didn't even know he was in Journey!  (And yes, I like their music, too.)  What a difference from what he looks like today!


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2004)

I need to find a jacket like this:


----------

